# Morticia Addams with a twist



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

So this year I chose a very traditional character for my costume. The outfit itself was pretty simple, long black hair and a slinky black dress (that I HAND STITCHED, let me just repeat that, I hand stitched all that damn lycra. Lycra was invented by Satan).

Just a few pictures.








Me and my best friend, I painted his face in like 10 minutes, it's the worst skull face I've ever done...









My other two besties and my Gomez. I wish you could see his cravat and his pocket square, I made those as well.









You can see my real hair in this one, but I was about seventy eleven drinks in and everything was starting to fall apart.

What's the twist you ask? (as though you can't tell)

I'm a dude.

Happy Halloween


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, for a dude, you make a great Morticia. It had me fooled. Kudos on a great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You make a very handsome Morticia


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

VERY convincing!! I would have never guessed!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Thanks guys  It was so funny how many people either did double takes or just flat out didn't realise until I spoke! Thing is, in that last picture, the guy stood next to me is 6' tall so I wasn't exactly petite! That's the power of half a pound of make up and a wig for you I guess!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I never realized from the pics. You made a good Morticia.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look great. And I like the simplicity of your friends skeketon makeup. The Adams family is a great choice for a group costume.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

My favourite; men in drag! And eleventy drinks might do it... countless are the time my boi and I are half/mostly drunk in the bathroom doing touch up and just saying screw it, let's get more drinks!

Is the boy next to you in stripes a scruffy Otto from Up With Dead People?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You have perfect lips..I hate you. LOL>

And you CAN sew Lycra..I wish I could tell you how, but I can't as I've never done it, but a friend made me a lined bathing suit once.I know you need a special foot & thread....ask at a shop that sells sewing machines. I'm sure they will know. Great pics!

OMG..you need to dress as Boy George...with the crazy fuzzy dreads & the horrible white facial mask from 1988 or so...


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Damn thats a good job! Did you have any men come on to you without realizing you were a bloke?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you had me fooled too. 

and as much as you hate lycra, its a life saver for me! i'd be fat and ugly without it! LOL

you pulled off the look effortlessly! kudos to you!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Acid PopTart said:


> My favourite; men in drag! And eleventy drinks might do it... countless are the time my boi and I are half/mostly drunk in the bathroom doing touch up and just saying screw it, let's get more drinks!
> 
> Is the boy next to you in stripes a scruffy Otto from Up With Dead People?


You have no idea how much I love you right now. He is! I tried to get him to shave but he wasn't having it so we had Otto after he'd been king of the dump for a while.
I hear you on the drunken touch ups as well. I was sat on a wall outside trying desperately to make the mirror in my hand focus because my cheekbones were wearing off but it wasn't happening. I think I must've smeared something on the mirror, yeah that's definitely it...

Thank you to everyone else  Fritz, no one was really hitting on me or anything, but at about 6'5" with my big mouth I was probably quite intimidating!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job, very impressive!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It turned out awesome lol.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! You're beautiful!!! Great job!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Samhain said:


> You have no idea how much I love you right now. He is! I tried to get him to shave but he wasn't having it so we had Otto after he'd been king of the dump for a while.
> I hear you on the drunken touch ups as well. I was sat on a wall outside trying desperately to make the mirror in my hand focus because my cheekbones were wearing off but it wasn't happening. I think I must've smeared something on the mirror, yeah that's definitely it...
> 
> Thank you to everyone else  Fritz, no one was really hitting on me or anything, but at about 6'5" with my big mouth I was probably quite intimidating!


Hahaha!!! The love is mutual dear... you both look smashing. My best mate was Otto a few years ago.










Oh yes, the trying to focus while you're drunk as a skunk.... this was me just two nights ago. Thankfully I was sober when putting on my wig and it should hold up to a hurricane, but by the time we made it to the car and I was smashed and tearing that thing off!

Something that has helped me with make up is a primer, and don't laugh or freak out, if you want to save serious cash and not pay for Smashbox's primer (which is fab) Vagisil Chafing Gel. Contains virtually the same ingredients, both work as barriers on the skin. Make up setters are magic, but I usually forget to pick it up (or spend all my money on wigs!) but I've used a light mist of Aqua Net in a pinch.

I wish we were closer, I think we'd have a fabulous time going out!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sweet Jesus! If I would have been at that party and came on to you, and then you spoke! I would have run out of there with Alice coopers "Welcome to my nightmare" running through my head for the rest of my life. Great job on the costume.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning love!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone 

Acid, that is an awesome Otto! I was quite annoyed at my friend actually because I spent ages making him a shirt/sweater combo that has rips in all the right places and the dirt and was close enough to the film to point out how totally anal I am, then he turned up with that costume on, which was close but meh. Most people sadly don't share my dedication to costuming though  He also made a tiny mistake with the white out lenses he picked up. I had to point out that without pupils in the lenses, he was going to be utterly blind... 

I will try the vagisil trick though, and then tell anyone who comes close enough that I have vagisil on my face. I usually "set" my face with a light coating of hairspray, I don't know if it helps, but in my mind it makes sense.

And hey, if you're ever this side of the pond, hit me up and we can show these queens how it's done!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Samhain said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Acid, that is an awesome Otto! I was quite annoyed at my friend actually because I spent ages making him a shirt/sweater combo that has rips in all the right places and the dirt and was close enough to the film to point out how totally anal I am, then he turned up with that costume on, which was close but meh. Most people sadly don't share my dedication to costuming though  He also made a tiny mistake with the white out lenses he picked up. I had to point out that without pupils in the lenses, he was going to be utterly blind...
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, oh how I understand the anal retentiveness!!! Luckily my mate Michael shares the insanity!! It would be so fab if we were all together in one spot, we were just talking about doing all the horror queens (Morticia, Lily Munster, Elvira, Vampira). With my real boobs, I'd probably be doing Elvira. It would be fascinating to see how much we would all be hit on before anyone realized (and that's IF they realized) how many of us were guys. 

And you're on - I'll ring you up if ever I'm over, we'd have a smashing time I'm sure!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Not the twist I was hoping for, but you did a good job on the costume.


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

muy bonita with a twist


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

I never would have guessed!

By the way, I am a dude also. Granny Lou is my forum name!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please keep the discussion to Samhain's costume and not highjack the thread with your own pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> Please keep the discussion to Samhain's costume and not highjack the thread with your own pictures. Thanks!


OK Will keep pics to my thread and albums! Sorry!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Sorry I missed your comment Justjim, what was the twist you were hoping for?


----------

